# Turbocharging my KA24DE



## wyteboi (Jan 7, 2008)

im going to turbo my 1996 240sx but i need a little help. I know which turbo kit im going to buy, and m pretty sure i want to upgrade the whole top half of the engine. Which parts to i need to replace to handle the power of a turbo, and where could i get them?

(i have done a little searching for cams but couldnt find any.)


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Jim wolf make cams for the ka24 and you can find them here:

Jim Wolf Technology website

I don't know a lot about the ka24, but I think it can hand a decent amount of boost with proper engine management. If your thinking about going way up with the boost you will most definitely want to do work to the top.


----------



## Chozen (Aug 22, 2007)

KA-T.org


----------

